# Last Trading Day of the Year Dec. 27, 2017



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

I know there's an old thread about this from last year, but I can't find it to bump...

Remember that today and next Wednesday are the last days left to trade in 2017 and to claim gains/losses on this year's taxes.

Trades on the Dec 27th will settle T+2 days, Friday Dec. 29th.

Myself I'm forcing several thousand $$$ in capital gains right now to spread out unrealized gains, with the hope that I'll have higher earnings and more capital gains in 2018. My income rides around several very tightly spaced tax brackets here in Alberta, so it matters quite a bit for me.



EDIT: Crap - Meant to post this in Investing forum, not Individual Stocks.


----------

